# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Tìm sách full về delphi, DX, OpenGL...

## diemmy9x

Tình hình là mình cần tìm sách viết về delphi (càng full càng tốt). Đã sử dụng qua delphi :down: Nưng chỉ vọc là chính (vì chủ yếu tự mò bằng chính kt pascal và mót một tí từ VB :emlaugh[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Nay muôn cày thật chuẩn delphi. Lên mạng tìm delphi mastering 2010 thì chưa thấy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG].
Dạo này thích ngâm cứu về ứng dụng net nên muốn dùng winsocks và ngâm cứu về mô hình server, client (để TK mô hình mạng khoảng 100 client). Ý định là tạo mô hình phân cấp (server chủ để lk 10 server con(tạm hiểu là server dùng tạo lk liên server ấy), các server con tạo kết nối với nhiều client con khác) ko biết có ổn ko nhỉ???:wacko:
Định ngâm cứu cả về direcX và openGl luôn một thể. (Trước giờ toàn dùng phương pháp google.com <--- enter thôi :1eye )
Tieegns anh cũng OK
dùng DX, OGl cho VC và sd delphi viết khối cái khác khi VC bí về thiết lập mã [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]):d
Nếu được gửi vào email của mình cho tiện 
[email protected] cho tiện (thank trước)

----------

